# custom modular motor



## pickstock (Mar 31, 2011)

seems this is the best place to post cause there is not general chatter about models here.

I keep reading over this stuff and thinking wow...
so in between all my other projects and hobbies im going to design and build an engine, well actually a couple of them, using a modular design.

Basically i want to be able to use the same heads, cylinders, pistons and to an extent conrods and to be able to simply ( :big: ) make a crank and block in nearly any configuration and have it still to run.


----------



## Donrecardo (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds a good idea


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 31, 2011)

You might find the first 6-8 pages of the appendix to Elmer's Engines of help where he described typical components that can be adapted to various engine designs. This should link you to it: http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/ShopWisdomRevNov07.pdf

Bill


----------



## metalmad (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys
That file is coming up damaged unable to read (by Acrobat)
Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 31, 2011)

Even after posting it I tried it and it worked for me. If not maybe someone else has another link to the same pages.

Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 31, 2011)

Works for me.
You have to have Adobe Acrobat or better installed on your computer.
The file opens as a .pdf file.

Andrew


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 31, 2011)

File opens up fine in my browser.

Vic.


----------



## pickstock (Apr 3, 2011)

file worked well for me

3.16 bore and stroke
bronze head or ally head not tooo sure, titanium con rods (cause i have a lot of titanium rods left over from a job)

still woprking out the design but i might just jump in and do it, work it out later


----------

